# Frustrated with Windows 8.1 Problems



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an Asus laptop running Windows 8.1. My windows update wasn't working and then I found I also couldn't use system restore using a date I had just created the day before. The restore point was created after I had reinstalled Windows 8.1 and installed all my programs, and everything was working. On the system restore I got the message - see attachment. I've tried finding a solution to all these problems (no windows update working) and (can't get system restore to work). 

Funny thing is - most "solutions" for windows update problems say to run "such & such" update and it will fix it. Well, if windows update doesn't work, how can you run an update to fix it??

As for the system restore, I've found so many suggested solutions and about the time I think I've found one I understand and want to try, I notice it was posted in 2010.....and they'll refer to XP or Windows 7. 

I have done a "refresh" of the system which didn't solve anything. So I reinstalled Windows 8.1* TWICE* and reinstalled all my programs. It will all work for that day - tested the update and system restore and both worked. And it _may_ be works the 2nd day. After that (with no system changes or new programs installed) both the Update and the Restore don't work again. 

My frustration is starting to drive my husband crazy. He's so tired of hearing me complain, he wants to go buy me a new computer. Nice offer - but this laptop is only 2 years old. HELP!!!! PLEASE!!!! At a loss what to do and don't want to do some "suggestion" from the internet for fear I'll screw things up even worse.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you follow the advice and disable your AV temporarily. Frankly, if your unit is two years old you might still be able toi get a free upgrade to Windows 10. See this: Here's how you can still get a free Windows 10 upgrade | ZDNet


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I upgraded to Windows 10 before the "free" status to do that was running out. I hated it. I reverted back to 8.1 which I loved before another episode (user induced) which caused my computer to be hacked and many bad things started happening. Thank you for the suggestion. Maybe a new/fresh installation (or new computer) with Windows 10 would work great. Since that time I have refreshed my laptop, and reinstalled Windows 8.1 several times. 

OK - now to the really amazing info. The only thing I have done since complaining about Windows Update not working and System Restore giving me an error message - is install McAfee Live Safe. (I know some of you wouldn't touch it with a barge poll). 

But since installing McAfee Live Safe - Windows Update is working. I turned on my laptop today and had 255 "Important" updates. I'm going to review any that I don't know exactly what they are (may take a while), but I couldn't believe it. Don't know if system restore is working or not. I was so excited to know that I could at least get updates, I will check out system restore some other time. Since I haven't found any solution online for that, it will go on the back burner for now.

Just thought this was worth posting because no one seems to have a "concrete" solution to Windows Update problems which have been going on for years.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Each time you reinstalled Windows, you had to download all the updates again. If you'd like to speed up the process in the future, serch for how to slipstream Windows 8.1 and you'll get it pretty much up to date ratherto have to worry about hundreds of downloads.


----------

